# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Diamant ingeslikt

## R-$tealth

Goedenmiddag allemaal,

het hele verhaal is iets te lang om te typen en het voegt ook niets toe aan de waarde van de vraag, daarom laat ik het weg.

Maar gisteravond heb ik een diamant doorgeslikt. Hoelang zal het duren voordat dit kleine waardevolle stukje "glas" weer terug te vinden is in mijn faces?

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Dat zal gemiddeld een dag zijn.

----------

